# A message of impending destruction



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

_an unsuspecting gorilla
one unaware of his plight
as early in the morn
all our birds take flight

destruction comes for you
prepare your coolerdor
grab your family by the hand
and make for the bunker door

for monday bombs will fall
like rain from the sky
*we are Legion, we are many
Havoc! is our cry*_


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

OMG that is scary! I'm outa here :z


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Ummmm, you again? :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Goooooooooooooooooo Gettttttttttttttttttt'emmmmmmmmmmmmm:gn


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I thought I saw them lurking the other night. Must have been doing a little pre-carnage stalking. Get em....I know this one's gonna hurt!:gn


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

These guys again...this should be fun too watch o 


FOG = :hn


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Dead FOG Walking


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

Honestly, that is frightening.





















Can't wait to see the destruction, though. Go get em! :tu


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ohhhhhh a FOG is gonna take a beating....hope he has coolers handy


----------



## fl0at (May 29, 2006)

Someone just got owned.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

These guys do NOT play fair. This one's gonna hurt BIGTIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Get'em Legion!!!!


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

o o o


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

there baaaaack........another FOG soon to RIP


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

thats just sick, Good luck to the target from what I understand this may be a massacre.


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

I joined after their last destruction, but I read something like 43 boxes....


Wow, I have to keep an eye on this one...


o o


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

snowy said:


> I joined after their last destruction, but I read something like 43 boxes....
> 
> Wow, I have to keep an eye on this one...
> 
> o o


43 seems about right. For those noobs who don't know what this is all about, check out the last destructive incident: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40037

Go get 'em, Legion!!! Yee haw!!!!!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Reports of unusual activity are coming in from all over the country...

Airports are reporting suspicious looking luggage:



Commuters are confused by these unusual trucks..



This is going to hurt! :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

This is going to be loud!!! o


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Well, from what I have seen you can run but you cannot hide from the Legion... when they rain down death and destruction no Fog is safe...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Goooooooooooooooooo Gettttttttttttttttttt'emmmmmmmmmmmmm:gn


:tpd:

Looks like a party is going to hit !!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

"It was the best of times, it was the worst of times."

I've seen the distruction that "Legion" can cause as well as the rewards! 

This should be fun to watch what happens.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

o o Cool! o o


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Man this is gonna leave a mark........owie!!

ATL


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Looks like a party is going to hit !!


Party? Did someone say Party


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

This should be entertaining. 

o


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

I can't wait to see the destruction :gn 

Give em hell Legion!!


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

o No DC? :hn


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't like the Legion... it's one bomb that's gonna leave a mark and I never know the intended party.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

MeNimbus said:


> o No DC? :hn


Yeah - I don't think the Legion plays that way. Seems they prefer not to let their victim have enough time to pack - :r

Ron


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

The only heads up you get is when that USPS dump truck backs up to your porch!!!!!!!


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

Badkarma said:


> The only heads up you get is when that USPS dump truck backs up to your porch!!!!!!!


I don't think it could be described any better than that :r


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

After seeing the last one I don't think ducking for cover will ...er...be possible!
That card always has an ominous look too !!!:al


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

I love it when they do this. Head for the hills. Someone's gonna have to relocate after this hit!


----------



## DParsons (Mar 12, 2007)

I am really starting to enjoy these.

o 

:mn Get em


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Legion? isn't that a wrestling thing?


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Run for cover this time. This looks really serious. Be afraid.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

God I love these Legion threads. Somebody better order some more beads stat. Good luck with all that!


----------



## daveteal (Sep 7, 2006)

Not again.Just when I seeded the lawn.:c


----------

